# Aussie moving to Singapore - Help!



## BA Brad

Hi All,
i have recently been offered a position in Singapore which i am going to take. I need your help in identifying where to get accomidation suitable for a family (2 kids). Not sure of commute times etc so any information would be appreciated! 

Also

Paying tax in singapore? Whats the go... Can i trade under my business name here in Australia or? 

Anyway i am a newb to all this, some of these questions may have been fielded before no doubt so sorry if this come across all the time. :focus: 

whats the go on weekends? What do the aussies get up to singapore in their free time, places to see, places to go? 

Thanks guys & gals 

Brad


----------



## TechnoWriter

Hi Brad,

When it comes to tax, assuming you are on Employment Pass (EP), then your tax rate is a flat 15%. you can check out iras.gov.sg
You can get some respite if you get a Permanent Residence status.

Dun think you can trade under a business name though coz, u wont be able to get an EP, in that way.

I do have a very good agent friend, if you need that u can pm me.
She works with plenty of expats to rent or buy their property.

As for the weekends, besides the local attractions, weekends are spent with friends at gatherings, shopping or just hop onto a plane an visit any of the island resorts in South East Asia.

Best
eBizIntel


----------



## CSF

*Accomodation*

Hi,
My family will be leaving singapore for the states for 2 years. You might want to consider renting my place. It's at Thomson Grove, a condo. Fully furnished, 3 bedrooms. Rental $3000 including condo maintenance fees. facilities include swimming pool, tennis court, etc. The house faces greenery. I know of a Australian family living in the estate. Where will you be working? Anywhere in Singapore is convenient : ) Do you intend to drive? How long do you intend to stay?

Not sure about tax but you can access IRAS (tax body in Singapore to make inquiries)

Weekends? How old are your kids? I like to bring them to east coast (beach). There is a indoor playground called polliwogs and several activities to do. Can go to the zoo. My kids love the zoo. They are 5 and 2 years old. Another nice place to go is the children's botanic garden called Jacob ballas. You can find all this info at various website. really hope that your family has a wonderful stay and experience in Singapore.

Chin

P.S. You can call me at 91152382



BA Brad said:


> Hi All,
> i have recently been offered a position in Singapore which i am going to take. I need your help in identifying where to get accomidation suitable for a family (2 kids). Not sure of commute times etc so any information would be appreciated!
> 
> Also
> 
> Paying tax in singapore? Whats the go... Can i trade under my business name here in Australia or?
> 
> Anyway i am a newb to all this, some of these questions may have been fielded before no doubt so sorry if this come across all the time. :focus:
> 
> whats the go on weekends? What do the aussies get up to singapore in their free time, places to see, places to go?
> 
> Thanks guys & gals
> 
> Brad


----------



## BA Brad

Thanks eBizIntel & Chin for your responses.... 

Thanks Chin, i will be in contact in regards to your place one the finalisation has gone through with the client.  

Im looking forward to getting over there!!


----------



## CSF

No prob. Give me a call anytime. Enjoy your stay in Singapore : )


----------



## Chrisca

Hey Brad! i actually work for CBRE and am part of a team that helps expats to relocate. if you need any help with accomadation or anything just let me know!


----------



## aircrew

BA Brad said:


> Hi All,
> i have recently been offered a position in Singapore which i am going to take. I need your help in identifying where to get accomidation suitable for a family (2 kids). Not sure of commute times etc so any information would be appreciated!
> 
> Also
> 
> Paying tax in singapore? Whats the go... Can i trade under my business name here in Australia or?
> 
> Anyway i am a newb to all this, some of these questions may have been fielded before no doubt so sorry if this come across all the time. :focus:
> 
> whats the go on weekends? What do the aussies get up to singapore in their free time, places to see, places to go?
> 
> Thanks guys & gals
> 
> Brad


If your kids are school-going then it pays for you to live in a condo that is served by the school bus of their school. Some of my Singapore Airlines friends put money down on the first condo they like, only to realise what a pain it is to arrange for their children's school commute.

Speaking of commute, Singapore has a great public transportation system, namely the MRT rail (subway) network. Indeed, properties that are close to MRT stations can command up to 15% higher rentals. But you do get what you pay for.

As for tax, google iras.gov.sg (I can't post URLs). The site should answer most, if not all of your queries.

I know Aussies love the outdoors, and Singapore has plenty to offer. Some of you join swimming clubs like the one I'm in. My kids have Aussie swimteam mates, and their parents get to enjoy a cold one whilst the kids put in the mileage.

Farther afield, Singapore is an ideal platform from which to explore the region. I'd avoid Phuket or Chiang Mai or anywhere in Thailand for now, but connectivity to Malaysia, Vietnam, Cambodia, Bali, Hong Kong and Japan is unparalleled.

Hope this helps


----------

